# Help me in Buying 5.1 sound system



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello friends,

 I have bought almost every items but I need *a good 5.1 sound system upto the range of 4000-5000/-, cannot afford any more money than this. How is CREATIVE INSPIRE M5300*. 
 I have already bought Creative Soundblaster Live 24 bit sound card. 


*Plz reply fast as I have to buy it within two days.*

No one is Replying.  

*Plz suggest a good sound system (5.1) within range of 4500-5000/-. I need the suggestion in urgent.*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hiiiiiiiiii............I too use creative.........n I think if itz 'bout sound Creative is d best...........N yah if u can wait upto 2-3 dayz.......then DIGIT ZERO-ONE AWARDS issue will b in ur hand...........refer to dem...as nothing goes better dan their suggestion...........But personally I think Creative is best...........


----------



## desiibond (Dec 30, 2007)

Get Logitech X-540. costs around 5k and is one of the best 5.1's avialable in the market. Looks sexy. This one plays stereo channel (like ipod output and cdplayer output) over 5.1 channels with it's inbuilt converter. I would recommend Logitech over creative if you have 5k in hand.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hiiiiiiiiii............I too use creative.........n I think if itz 'bout sound Creative is d best...........N yah if u can wait upto 2-3 dayz.......then DIGIT ZERO-ONE AWARDS issue will b in ur hand...........refer to dem...as nothing goes better dan their suggestion...........But personally I think Creative is best...........




creative is good for sub 2k but as the budget goes up, it gets easily beaten by Logitech and Altec Lansing spearkers.

X-540:

*Convenience*

                                             Simplify life.

*Center Channel LCD Clip*: Mount directly onto most flat-panel displays.
*Wall-Mountable Satellite Speakers*: Just rotate the stands to switch from desktop to wall.
*Control Pod*: Easily access power, volume, bass, Matrix Mode and your headphone jack.
*Stereo Headphone Jack*: Enjoy your music, movies and games privately.
*Plug and Play*: Easily connect to PCs, CD and MP3 players.
 *Audio Quality*

                                             Immerse yourself.

*5.1 Surround Sound*: Immerse yourself in movies and games with a full 360° of audio.
*“Matrix Mode”*: Enjoy a 5.1 surround sound effect even from 2-channel stereo sources.
*Frequency Directed Dual Drivers (FDD2™)*: Get balanced, uniform sound without inconsistent, uneven spots.
*Real-time Bass Equalization*: Maximize bass response and minimize distortion.
*Ported Down-firing Subwoofer with 5¼" Drivers*: Enjoy deeper bass thanks to greater air displacement.
 *Hardware*



Drivers: 
    Satellites: (2) 2" drivers per satellite 
    Subwoofer: 5.25" ported driver
Speaker dimensions (H x W x D): 
    Satellites: 8.4" x 3.2" x 5" 
    Center channel: 7.8" x 4.75" x 3.75" 
    Subwoofer: 11.25" x 6.5" x 9.75"

 *Technical Specifications*



Total RMS power: 70 watts RMS 
    Satellites: 45 watts RMS (2 x 7.4W front, 15.4W centre, 2 x 7.4W rear) 
    Subwoofer: 25 watts RMS
Total peak power: 140 watts
Frequency response: 40 Hz - 20 kHz

 *Package Contents*



Speakers: 4 satellites, 1 center channel, 1 subwoofer
Control center
Color-coded audio cables
Game console adapter
User manual
2-year limited warranty


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

+1 for Creative.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 30, 2007)

Any More Suggestion!!!!! How about Altec Lansing?
*I cannot wait  till then cos I have bought CREATIVE INSPIRE M5300 in hurry now I thinK that it's not worth the money. It costed me 4100/-, I think that I have been fooled here (price). But the shop owner told me that I return it if I don't like it so I m in Hurry*

Plz friends I really need help here. Waiting for more suggestions!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey, Just get X-540 man. Believe me, You will feel that it's worth every penny.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanx man but I m waiting for ur support means I m waiting what others members say on ur comment.
Thanx again for helping me DESIIBOND, gagandeep.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 30, 2007)

ive used X530 nd i also own Creative T6060 5.1. I wud say Logitech X 530 was 2x better than t6060 even though the rms power of t6060 is 3w more than X530.
Logitech has the perfection in sound, can be easilt compared to professional quality.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

BTW I own Altec Lansing 2.1 speakers (6 years old) and they are also good.
Altec Lansing 151i Surround Sound 5.1 Speakers will cost you around Rs.3000 and you've bought those Creative at a high price. They are available here at Gurgaon for Rs. 3700.


*
*

*pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/in/s.gif


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 30, 2007)

So i think X 540 wud be the way to go as X540 too is sub 5k as desibond says


----------



## desiibond (Dec 30, 2007)

gagandeep said:


> BTW I own Altec Lansing 2.1 speakers (6 years old) and they are also good.
> Altec Lansing 151i Surround Sound 5.1 Speakers will cost you around Rs.3000 and you've bought those Creative at a high price. They are available here at Gurgaon for Rs. 3700.
> 
> *pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/in/s.gif



Altec Lansing 151i is a good set but is nowhere near to X-530 and X-540 when it comes to features and audio quality. But yes, it's much much better than M5300.

When I last  checked, X-540's price was Rs.5,200 and X-530 was Rs.4,300

a detailed review of x-540: *www.thinkcomputers.org/index.php?x=reviews&id=610


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

I am also planning to buy a 5.1 speaker system. My budget is <=3000. Is Altec Lansing 151i good for me?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 30, 2007)

yes. also check vs3251.

yes. also check vs3251. But I would suggest you to extend your budget to Rs.3,500 and get Creative Inspire T6060. 

Best buy will be X-530 for 4.3k 

IMHO, getting 5.1 under 3k is not a good choice.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks desiibond. I'll get X-530.


----------



## chicha (Dec 30, 2007)

if you have not bought the speakers i would suggest you take a look at the one from Edifier. it costs around Rs 3000(bangalore SP road).
i was amazed that it wasted the creative 5.1 inspire.

You can ask the shopguys to give you a demo.
Try to buy speakers from a audio hardware shop rather than a computer shop. computer shops might not give you a demo.

I do not know about logitech.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank U guys. I now think that I should now opt for Logitech X530/540 5.1 sound system. An hope that this time I will not get fooled.
Thank U once agin DEESIBOND and ARVIND


----------



## PraKs (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone tell me Shop name in Bangalore where I can see listen to them

Altec & Logitech


----------



## desiibond (Jan 3, 2008)

PraKs said:


> Can anyone tell me Shop name in Bangalore where I can see listen to them
> 
> Altec & Logitech


 
Glasgow in Brigade road
Ankit Infotech in SP Road
Computer planet in Brigade Road
Railton electronics in SP Road.

Better go with some one who is a regular customer in SP road or in Brigade Road.


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 3, 2008)

who ever may the manufacturer, you just go for the high rms one within your budget


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to buy logitech X540, do I need to buy a sound card or can these work with my Asus P5B-dlx on board sound 5.1 (soundmax)?


----------



## PraKs (Jan 3, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Glasgow in Brigade road
> Ankit Infotech in SP Road
> Computer planet in Brigade Road
> Railton electronics in SP Road.
> ...



Thanks Buddy


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 3, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> ive used X530 nd i also own Creative T6060 5.1. I wud say Logitech X 530 was 2x better than t6060 even though the rms power of t6060 is 3w more than X530.
> Logitech has the perfection in sound, can be easilt compared to professional quality.





Batistabomb said:


> who ever may the manufacturer, you just go for the high rms one within your budget



as said earlier, higher rms is always not better.
Most speakers lacks somethin or other. In case of Creative Inspire or T6060, they lacks high frequency sounds. But their mids is more powerful, so the sound is highly imbalanced[more in T6060].
T6060's bass is lil powerful than X530[slightly] but in X530, sounds are balanced.
It has a gud woofer+mid drivers for mids + two neodimium tweeter drivers in each satellite for high frequncy. So the overall experience is gr8 nd dun feel irritatig.
But value Creative speakers can't even produce high frequencies.
But after all T6060 is higher in rms than X530, but is lower priced @4k.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 4, 2008)

Batistabomb said:


> who ever may the manufacturer, you just go for the high rms one within your budget



LOL. very funny. RMS is not everything that matters. Mercury has high RMS speakers for 1/2 the price of Logitech's and Altec Lansing's but they suck when it comes to music quality. 

What matters is :

1) Uniform sound across the room 
2) Perfect balance of low's, high's and mid's
3) High quality wood of subwoofer
4) Driver sizes
5) SNR 
6) Impedance
7) extra speakers in each satellite like tweeter in T6060 and dual driver design of Logitech X series
8) Higher power center speaker for better speech in the midst of heavy music/sound.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 4, 2008)

go for the x-540


----------



## desiibond (Jan 4, 2008)

^^^ yes. Looks like logitech stopped X-530's production. X-540 is widely available now for 5.1k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 7) extra speakers in each satellite like tweeter in T6060 and dual driver design of Logitech X series


Truly, those tweter dun produce ny sounds!!!!!  its true, but they dun even vibrate when playing under full volume, i tried touching those tweeters, but its there just for looks i think.
But such tweeters in ma car speaker[Sony oval 150rms with tweeters]. Those tweeter when touched, we feel like ^%$@%#$. It really vibrates.
But Creative are cheaters. I thought that the onboard sound is not able to produce such frequencies. I tried connecting to my W700i, ipod etc, but nono worked.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ What are you guys talking about? You can't feel tweeters vibrating! Those things vibrate several thousand times per second! You can't see or feel something that moves so fast! You see and feel woofers because they produce very low frequencies hence we can see and feel them move. 

Btw is there any good and cheap 5.1 system with optical input and dd/dts decoder? How about Creative GD580? How do they sound and whats the price?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> ^^ What are you guys talking about? You can't feel tweeters vibrating! Those things vibrate several thousand times per second! You can't see or feel something that moves so fast! You see and feel woofers because they produce very low frequencies hence we can see and feel them move.
> 
> Btw is there any good and cheap 5.1 system with optical input and dd/dts decoder? How about Creative GD580? How do they sound and whats the price?


 
Creative GD580 costs a bomb, afaik. There is one model from Artis, a 5.1 speaker set that costs around 7k and is once given Gold award by Digit in speaker test.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah I've read those reviews by Digit. But they don't have optical input nor a dd/dts decoder. I have a ps2 which has an optical output. I wanted a speaker system to connect to it. Anybody knows the exact price of GD580?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 8, 2008)

Contact info to get the price: *www.in.creative.com/shop/in-distributor.asp

I think the price is not less than 12k. 
it's on sale here : *www.sirindia.com/details.asp?ProductID=10145347


----------

